# Email Loop?



## debodun (Apr 14, 2018)

Say a person has two email accounts and has it set up so that each account will forward to the other if a message is received. Would that create an endless loop of sending and receiving between them?


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 14, 2018)

Like electronic perpetual motion?


----------



## Mike (Apr 15, 2018)

Try it Debodun, but your inbox might fill up in
a couple of minutes.

Mike.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 15, 2018)

Every email has a unique ID, the server will recognize it and drop the repeated messages. Email servers have to deal with tons of spam emails that are a whole lot more complicated.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 15, 2018)

i have 3 e mails--if i want to save a pattern i just send it too one or the other--i  never had a problem


----------

